# oil leak



## jdjm (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi. Newbie here but I have a question about an oil leak. I have a 2 year old 8 26 oxe toro snowblower. It looks to be leaking at the oil fill tube. I didn't take it apart yet wanted to see if anybody had this problem. thanks in advance


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello jdjm, welcome to *SBF!!* i don't have an 826 oxe but sometimes when i unloosen the dipstick on the 521 the tube will rotote, check yours to see if its loose


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

On many new style motors you fill until the oil is level with the fill cap at the base of the motor (not the dip stick tube). The caps don't seal well so if you overfill a little you will get a little oil that finds its way out in time. I'm not sure if this relates to you but it is not uncommon.


----------



## ToroGuy (Jan 12, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello jdjm, welcome to *SBF!!* i don't have an 826 oxe but sometimes when i unloosen the dipstick on the 521 the tube will rotote, check yours to see if its loose


This happens to me all the time as well on my 521. No matter how tight I try to get it, it still manages to come loose again over time. I would try tightening the tube up as much as possible and see if it still leaks.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

the o-ring might have gone bad.. slap a new one in there. let me know


----------

